# Has anyone in Toronto been apart of any unions other than the IBEW?



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Hydro is hard to get in from what I've heard. Also, that 25$ an hour is not take home. It is the whole package including benefits, pention and vacay pay. Their journeyman package is $54.89. I think local 353's package for journeyman is in the $70's per hour.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Hydro is hard to get in from what I've heard. Also, that 25$ an hour is not take home. It is the whole package including benefits, pention and vacay pay. Their journeyman package is $54.89. I think local 353's package for journeyman is in the $70's per hour.


That's a big difference IMO.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

The best place to get an apprenticeship, *is the first place to hire you* (and
sign you up). Once you're "in", keep working and look for other opportunities 
and move on only when the offer is good enough to make the risk inherent
in changing employers worthwhile. 
P&L


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

PlugsAndLights said:


> The best place to get an apprenticeship, *is the first place to hire you* (and
> sign you up). Once you're "in", keep working and look for other opportunities
> and move on only when the offer is good enough to make the risk inherent
> in changing employers worthwhile.
> P&L


Im just getting a little anxious about my local, I keep hearing that apprentices get through it no problem, but once you become a journeyman it's really hard to find work. I know if you work hard enough you will always have work, but I just wan't to be secure with this career in that union for the rest of my life. I keep hearing that sparky's are more popular now, and it's only going to be more competitive in the future. My friends even told me to stay away from electrical and think of being an HVAC tech, which I don't think is a terrible idea, but I would prefer to be a electrician, that has work with a high grade of pay.


----------

